# Old Barko 160



## jwilly (Jun 14, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

My old Barko 160a (1973) is in need of a swing motor, working or rebuildable. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jun 14, 2013)

do you know if it is the same as a 160b? wait, i'm not sure it was a b but it was newer, 80s prob.


----------



## jwilly (Jun 14, 2013)

I believe that up to 1985 used the same motor, the B model has a gearbox on the turntable. Mine is just the motor (charlynn 10000 series) with a pinion gear on the bottom.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jun 14, 2013)

might know were one is, hafta look. don't know if it good or not, machine not running.


----------



## jwilly (Jun 14, 2013)

There used to be a lot of old machines around but scrap was to profitable.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## jwilly (Jun 14, 2013)

If what you find is a 160B/C with the gearbox swing drive, it can be adapted to the 160A, and I would be interested.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jun 21, 2013)

View attachment 301274
View attachment 301275

is this what you need? sorry it took so long. I don't know much about it and cannot warranty that it is good. pm me if your interested.


----------



## jwilly (Jun 22, 2013)

Thank You so much for looking, it is different, mine is much taller. If it is a Sauer Danfoss it might work.


----------



## jwilly (Jun 22, 2013)

After looking in the manual it looks like this is a planetary drive minus the motor.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jun 22, 2013)

you could be right, i'll have to look tomorrow, I have it here now.


----------



## jwilly (Jun 23, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jun 24, 2013)

you are right, it is a gearbox. it has a splined receiver in the top. sorry I wasted your time jwilly. 
this what happens when ya listen to someone who knows less than you do about something.


----------



## jwilly (Jun 24, 2013)

Not a waste of time, if it had the motor that went on top it would work.

If you can get the numbers off the gearbox I have a someone that may have a motor for it and it will work on my old loader. He has 2 motors that were replaced but they were good, the problem with his loader was the gearbox was bad. He had some bad advice and invested $3,000 in new motors but the same problem, he wound up getting a used gearbox and was back in operation.

Thanks again.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jun 26, 2013)

j, the numbers best I can make them out are,top s1c164s4, bottom aa4j0242. can't make out the name looks like it made in lafeyett? hope this helps.


----------



## jwilly (Jun 27, 2013)

TS, That unit will work on my loader with some mods to the turntable where it mounts. Does the pinion gear have a bolt holding it on? If the gear is removable it might work without mods. Just need to find the right motor for it. Where in MD are you located? PM me with contact info if you want.

Good news. The old motor, which according to several mechanics was junk, got sent to a hydraulic repair shop and they can rebuild it for $450. Much better than $2500 I was quoted for a replacement.

I am still interested in the unit you have. Thanks


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jun 27, 2013)

jwilly said:


> TS, That unit will work on my loader with some mods to the turntable where it mounts. Does the pinion gear have a bolt holding it on? If the gear is removable it might work without mods. Just need to find the right motor for it. Where in MD are you located? PM me with contact info if you want.
> 
> Good news. The old motor, which according to several mechanics was junk, got sent to a hydraulic repair shop and they can rebuild it for $450. Much better than $2500 I was quoted for a replacement.
> 
> I am still interested in the unit you have. Thanks



j, I do not see a bolt on the outside holding that gear on. glad to hear you can have yours fixed, I paid 1850 for a new swing motor for my jonsered loader. i'm in the middle of the Delmarva peninsula, eastern shore of md. if ya decide you want this, we'll come up with sumthin but i'd say it prolly weighs 100# or more. you can pm me when and if ya want any time, we all friends here and I don't think any one is gonna get it any time soon unless its you. jus so ya get fixed up.


----------



## jwilly (Jun 27, 2013)

With the fixed gear I would have to have the turntable bored out to let the gear pass through. That is the newer style. The pinion on my swing motor comes off the splined shaft and then the motor comes out. I haven't ruled out having it on hand, the gearbox gets you more swing power with a smaller motor.


----------



## jwilly (Jun 27, 2013)

Here are some photos of the job we are on

View attachment 302170
View attachment 302171
View attachment 302172
View attachment 302173


Hope they come through


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jun 27, 2013)

nice pics j, I was up yer way many years ago. never saw any timber that big, I was near platsburg


----------



## jwilly (Jun 27, 2013)

I live about 1 1/2 hours south of Plattsburgh about 6 miles from exit 26 off I-87. Been to Salisbury once.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jun 27, 2013)

jwilly said:


> I live about 1 1/2 hours south of Plattsburgh about 6 miles from exit 26 off I-87. Been to Salisbury once.



I had to go by you and you had to go by me. small world ain't it.


----------



## jwilly (Jul 8, 2013)

Well the old Barko is back in operation ! The old swing motor was able to be rebuilt and is now reinstalled and working great. The bonus was it only cost $480.

Now if the rain would slow down we can get back to cutting and skidding. Where we are cutting an entire mountainside drains into the roadside ditches and then six culverts dump on the property, some places look like small trout streams. The landing is fine but getting to it is the problem. The landowner is great to work with and we don't want to rut everything up and lose the other 350 acres, the next section is marked for us but the access road needs some work but right now parts are underwater (Thanks to the beavers).


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jul 8, 2013)

its always sumthin ain't it j. it wet here too. glad ya got yer loader fixed, it dry up sometime.


----------

